# What to purchase? With questions as well.



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

Going to pick up some large bags of salt and sugar. What would be the best was to store this for long term?

While I'm at the store I'm wanting to pick up some other food for the pantry long term storage that will be rotated out. 
What should I get? Just seeing if there is anything I'm overlooking. This trip I have a little of $200. budget. I have a decent amount of food already.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

What? No knife purchases?!!!

Finding something with defensive additions and the ability to carve through sleeves and flesh (or both) is a primary focus of what we blade-heads call, "going outside." Rumor has it that there are dogs, swords, and sheiks and firearms out there. Also--and I heard this rumor--that there are angry drunks out in the world.

I do two things. One, I always carry a knife. Two, when I meet a man of foreign status I ask him to show me how his country handles a blade. 

I have never been robbed, arrested or subdued by strange, toothless women. And by the way, if your knife's edge does not *perfectly reflect your eyes* in the bevel, then you're a rookie...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Plain salt does not expire, but iodized salt has a shelf life of about five years because *the stability of the iodized salt decreases over time with exposure*, especially in the presence of moisture or metal ions. Morton says the Iodine will dispate. Pickling salt is pure salt. Plain salt, I usually keep it in the 25 pound bags, but I live in AZ. Table salt and sugar, I store in aluminizwd Mylar bags with oxygen absorbers, with and without Nitrogen purge.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

I'm good on guns, ammo and blades. Well I could always use more but need more food. Lol. My father is a custom knife maker.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Ahudson said:


> Going to pick up some large bags of salt and sugar. What would be the best was to store this for long term?
> 
> While I'm at the store I'm wanting to pick up some other food for the pantry long term storage that will be rotated out.
> What should I get? Just seeing if there is anything I'm overlooking. This trip I have a little of $200. budget. I have a decent amount of food already.


Herford corned beef. 5 year shelf life and it tastes good with a nice grainy mustard. 
Yeast 
Spices
Hot sauces 
Powdered milk. Pricey these days but a nice luxury. 
Gatorade drink crystals 
Hard candy as it stores forever


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Buy shelf stable things that you like to use to make your food taste better. Hot sauce, mustard, soy sauce, salsa, rotel, powdered honey, vanilla, syrup, dried onions, seasoned pepper, evaporated milk, cocoa powder are a few things I like to have.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

a food dehydrator...
easily found on craigslist for cheap..
does a nice job, preserving bulk quantities of fruit and veggies that go on sale.

my son and I love the home made beef jerky ... and dried strawberries and apples, we take on camping trips...
plus we dehydrate soups and sauces to save weight and $$$ over the freeze dried backpacking meals.

the only issue is the Dog goes nuts when we make beef jerky...
he thinks its all his doggie treats...


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Store your salt and sugar in mylar bags without O2A. The O2A will make them harden, they just need to be kept dry.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dry pasta 
Canned ravioli 
Canned Salmon (more protein than tuna)
Flour 
Baking powder 
Yeast 
First aid items

BoF


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have lots of rice and beans because I love them both and can use them in several dishes. Lots of spices because food needs to taste good. Lots of dehydrated garlic because I also love that. I have powdered milk freeze dried cheese because it is hard to keep long term otherwise. Yeast. Lots of flour. I rarely use salt or sugar but I do keep it. Lots of freeze dried fruit. Dehydrated is OK but freeze dry is better. Canned meats. Dried herbs.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

White rice - seal in mylar
Variety of dry beans and peas
Spices (already mentioned)
Canned goods (I’ve eaten low/non acidic canned food five years past the “Best by” date and it was fine.

food storage is too extensive to cover in one post. Store what you eat and eat what you store.

The LDS has a great food storage guide. I printed out from the internet.


----------

